# Grill



## lordbeezer (Jul 14, 2020)

Small grill I finished up. Made out of 1975 compressor tank


----------



## benmychree (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## Old Mud (Jul 15, 2020)

Make mine Ribs !!, I like the slider, easy to load and easy to clean.   Clean looking job.


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 15, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## SLK001 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice looking grill.  You might want to look into some commercial porcelain grill grates that fit your shelf.  Next year, you'll be spending a lot of your time just scraping off the rust.

Why do you need to lock the top down?


----------



## lordbeezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Guy wanted a miniature copy of a pig cooker I built for his brother in law hence the locks. After grate is seasoned won’t rust. Too much. Have stainless grate metal. This was built on a budget.


----------

